# Help!! Is this quilt is too "busy?"



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My new nephew's quilt. I want "scrappy" and I'm planning on putting a solid border, maybe two around the outside. But is this too busy already? Will a solid border be enough to tone it down?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh, yes, that's way too busy for a little guy. But I will solve your problem.... pack it up and send it over here...... after it's quilted, of course! 
It's beautiful! Maybe a navy blue border?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

While I don't really 'do' scrappy, I think that's a nice quilt. I might suggest a solid/TOT border before the checkerboards, then another one outside the checkerboards. 

You might lay it out on the floor in different combinations and stand back a look for while. You might see things differently with actual fabrics in front of you.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

It is absolutely beautiful. Not busy at all!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I think it is beautiful.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I think it is BEAUTIFUL.....
He is going to Love It.....
bopeep


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I love scrappy quilts but agree with you that it needs someplace for the eyes to settle and rest. If it were my quilt I think I'd go with a wide border (at least as wide as the checkerboard border). Not necessarily a solid color fabric but all from the same fabric. Do you have more and enough of the dark blue used in the sashings? It would carry that color out and being dark would reduce the busy-ness of the checkerboard border.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Busy doesn't seem to bother kids under 13(this is my opinion based on what they though of a hideously busy red white and blue afghan)...I like it and think that a solid border would be enough.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

It is wonderful!!! A solid border would be an excellent touch. You do beautiful work!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks girls. 

I _do_ have some more of the navy, Fairview (though it's actually a black) but I really don't want to use it if I can avoid it. It's a WalMart fabric and is _really_ flimsy. I didn't want to use it in the sashes but it's just all I could come up with that worked...

I think I might go with BusyBee's idea of an inner border between the center and the scrappy border. 
It'll have to be really narrow though so my scrappy border can still stretch to fit! lol But I think that might be the thing to kind of shut off the keystones on my sashes instead of letting them slop into my border... 

I have a navy batik I'm thinking of using for the final border, but I didn't use it anywhere else. I kind of have a thing about using a non-connected fabric in the border... It just seems like it doesn't quite belong.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It isn't too busy at all, but I concur that it needs an anchoring point... a solid border before the scrappy one would work great. It's going to be adorable!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Do you have enough scraps left for 4 more 9-patches? Then you would have some space for your inner border.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

And I think it is perfect the way it is. I know what you mean about adding another fabric for the border that isn't in the quilt, but if it of the same color values as one of the other fabrics, it will work perfectly!! Please show pics when you are done!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

When adding the narrower inner border you could extend it out through the checkerboard border. It would add design interest by separating a 9 patch square in each corner. This would eliminate the need to stretch the checkerboard border to fit. I'd make this border half the width of one of the individual patches within the nine patch blocks. For example, if the squares finish to 1" I'd make the inner border finish to 1/2".

You could use your navy batik for the inner border as well as an outer border which would meet your need to the fabric in more than one place.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

FairviewFarm said:


> When adding the narrower inner border you could extend it out through the checkerboard border.


That would be _cool_! 
I think that might be exactly the direction I go.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

too cute...I love it! I'd probably add solid type (meaning no distinct pattern) on outside.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I think it's absolutely beautiful. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it! I agree with a solid border. I cannot imagine any child not being happy with that unless they just aren't in to quilts at all.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

It's beautiful and a solid border would just hold it together perfectly. 

PQ


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, 
I went with a 1/2" tonal black inner border, stretched my patchwork border to fit and put another tonal 3" border around the outside. I'm currently quilting it and I have to say, it looks pretty sharp! 

My sis in law said "no baby colors!"
I'd say black counts, eh? lol

I'll get another pic up in a day or two when I get it finished.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I thik it's beautiful! Lots of bright kids colors, something he can use for years. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

It's wonderful and not too busy for me. In our shop and our area of the country we sell bright bold fabrics. This is calm compared to many i've seen and made. Great quilt and a great way to use up scraps! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It's gonna be great. Can't wait to see it finished! Good job and lucky nephew.


----------

